# Swans and Ducks



## littleowl (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2016)

Long tailed duck.


----------



## muffin (Mar 4, 2016)

Great pictures


----------

